# Sticky  Posting guidelines: Review of products and/or components



## dcgriz

Any one reviewing or testing products and/or components must state whether they have a vested interest in the product up front.

They should state whether they bought the product or they got the product free or with an industry deal or are prohibited from saying negative things about a product or are receiving advertising/endorsing revenue from the manufacturer or distributor of such product.

Referrals to other online sites that include advertising or endorsing banners are considered as advertisement and posts inclusive of such referrals may be removed.


----------



## dcgriz

A reminder that product reviews where the posters link their own website as the source are considered as spam and such posts will be deleted if the poster's website contains advertising banners. These posts are simply viewed as an attempt to increase traffic on one's website.

Additionally, posts blatantly advertising the poster's own business are also considered as spam and will be deleted. 

Professional wheelbuilders have been and will continue to be welcome to post and expand the cumulative knowledge and awareness of this forum however the distinction from direct advertising one's own wares must be made. Indirect advertising of the builder's knowledge and capabilities, as the byproduct from engaging in forum discussions, is inevitable and is arguably the best kind of advertising.

Posters are urged to respect these rules.


----------

